# 6 week old hedgie not moving or coming out of ball



## Tony95 (Jun 20, 2014)

This is what Penelope has been doing since I took her out of her cage. I know it's her defense mechanism. She seemed fine the first day it held her we played but now she's hissing like crazy and I'm not sure what to do


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

It may take a lot of time, or you may end up setting her on a blanket on your lap while she's curled up. This is still bonding, and eventually over time she will become more used to you. Try a less lighted room, or having her out in the evening. Sometimes the light bothers them.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Just an fyi, a moderator might change the location of your post.

But I think you mentioned in your other post that you just got her yesterday? So this is totally normal. Patience is key. I would definitely keep handling her, even if she's balled up and hissing. But be very gentle, and no sudden movements. It could also help to play calming music, and dim the lights. Avoid saying "shh" as she might take it as a hissing noise. Like Teddi said too, the blanket idea is great so she has something to burrow in while she's on you. Just keep handling her, because if you put her in her cage when she's acting like this, she will learn that this behavior is how she gets to go back into her cage.


----------



## Tony95 (Jun 20, 2014)

I actually picked her up with a blanket then finally got her in my hand she licked it a couple times that took a real long time tho so I put her down nor she's just exploring her play pen now I left the room


----------



## Tony95 (Jun 20, 2014)

Also I just changed the lighting thank you


----------



## Tony95 (Jun 20, 2014)

Should I pick her up again? Or wait until tomorrow and what's a good time to wake her


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

You can have her out in the daytime as long as you aren't forcing her to stay awake. She needs her sleep. But if you let her sleep on you lap, then that's okay.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Anytime after it gets dark in your area is a good time to wake her. Make sure to adhere to the 12-13 hour daylight schedule you're keeping for her. But if you want to wake her up during the day, it could be anytime really.


----------



## Tony95 (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't think she's ready to sleep in my lap just yet but I do keep her on the 12 hour lighting schedule from 7-7pm also at night can I just leave her in her play pen or is that a no also any tips and tricks about hedgies would be great


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I only use my playpen to let the hedgehogs have some new entertainment for a little bit. To leave them there all night you would have to have everything that is an essential from the cage in there, so it would be pretty pointless. Also, what playpen do you have? If it has horizontal bars there is a chance a hedgehog can climb it and hurt themselves.


----------



## Tony95 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm just using a really big c/c cage as a play pen it's at least twice as big as her cage maybe even 3 but ok thank you I'll just let her explore it and stuff when I take her out for bonding time


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

May I ask, how come you're using the C&C cage for a playpen and not her actual cage? 

Also, are you using the t-shirt trick? It helps a lot. You take an old t-shirt that you've worn for a couple days, and put it in her sleeping area so when she sleeps in so she gets used to your scent. Or you could sleep with whatever blanket or cozy sack you're using for her sleeping area too.

Playing calming music during the day and during bonding time helped my girl a lot. Also, using the same kind of soap to wash your hands with helps - avoid using strong smelling soaps, lotions or colognes/perfumes when handling her. Another good bonding tip is to sit in a hedgie proofed area, like her playpen or a blocked off area, and let her explore on and around you. Just no sudden movements. Talking in a gentle, soothing voice is fine too.


----------



## Tony95 (Jun 20, 2014)

All I did is use the c/ccage to hedgie proof my room and just make that her play pen and yes I am doing the tshirt trick but the calming music is new I haven't heard that one I'll try it today but she's to scared to move when I'm In the play pen with her I think she has to get use to me a lil more I think


----------



## Tony95 (Jun 20, 2014)

Also when should I take her out to nap on me yesterday I woke her up at 8 and just held her but she didn't fall asleep she was still in her little ball


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

When you take her out to nap on you, try to have something she can burrow or sleep in, such as a snuggle bag or blanket. She'll probably hide in there instead and go to sleep.


----------



## Tony95 (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok thank you again


----------



## Tony95 (Jun 20, 2014)

Can I take her out at any point in the day to let her sleep on me


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes but try to keep her on a schedule if you can. I take Penny out in the morning and out in the evening time. My little girl is an early morning runner, between like 3 and 5 so getting her out earlier in the morning is when she is most active. I put her in a modified play pen and let her run around in the morning and when she gets tired I pick her up in a fleece blanket and put her in my lap. I place the blanket in my lap and then fold it over so she is covered but easily viewed. Make sure there no loud noises and make soft movements BUT don't be scared of her. They sense that fear and it makes them nervous. Don't give up on her she will get used to you. Try to give her a good 12 hours to adjust and sleep in her new cage with a t-shirt and some soothing music.


----------

